# protein powder



## Tman (Jul 14, 2015)

What's up brothas, 

 Looking to get the best protein powder what are your thoughts?


----------



## bugman (Jul 14, 2015)

I wish I could help you out.  I just eat more meat when I need a protein boost.   Cheaper for me and I love to save a dollar..


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 14, 2015)

The best one is what ever is cheap ay Costco and has a lot of protein in it.  I don't think there's enough difference to spend big money.  Just get some and drink it.

Or eat more


----------



## Yaya (Jul 14, 2015)

Depo said:


> The best one is what ever is cheap ay Costco and has a lot of protein in it.  I don't think there's enough difference to spend big money.  Just get some and drink it.
> 
> Or eat more


^^^^^^^^^^ agree with rumpy


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 14, 2015)

Tman said:


> What's up brothas,
> 
> Looking to get the best protein powder what are your thoughts?



The best is subjective.

I like this for my casein:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/muscletech/essential-series-platinum-casein.html

I like this for my whey:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/cellucor/cor-performance-whey.html

Both have good macros, mix well in water and taste great.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 14, 2015)

I buy teh cheapest in bulk


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 15, 2015)

There is a huge difference in protein powders. The biggest scam is they state protein fragments as protein in the serving facts. 20 grams of protein might only be 10 grams complete, muscle building protein. True nutrition . Com has great mixes. They taste like shit... but it is what you choose it to be in the mix.


----------

